# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Cutting the top off

## bmann

I've constructed a screen fence surrounding a spa using 90mm square posts as the main supports.  I've (rightly or wrongly) left the posts at their original height and therefore require cutting.  
I tried using a hand saw on one which didn't give a nice finish.  What is the best method to cutting off the excess?  
Also I've heard of post attachments that are available for solar lighting, capping etc. 
Any advise would be welcomed.  
Bmann

----------


## stevoh741

circular saw. if using a 71/4 then you have to cut from both sides.

----------

